# Cichlid Trouble



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

The saga continues. Except now Cheeky (young firemouth) is no longer the smallest fish in the tank and is rapidly approaching the size of my OB Peacock.
This is a problem. 
While I've never actually witnessed it, Firemouths match up by going mouth to mouth and doing something like a tug-of-war, right? I think I saw Cheeky and OB Peacock doing this.
Please, _please_ tell me they can't breed!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KaraC1980 said:


> The saga continues. Except now Cheeky (young firemouth) is no longer the smallest fish in the tank and is rapidly approaching the size of my OB Peacock.
> This is a problem.
> While I've never actually witnessed it, Firemouths match up by going mouth to mouth and doing something like a tug-of-war, right? I think I saw Cheeky and OB Peacock doing this.
> Please, _please_ tell me they can't breed!


They cant breed. They are fighting like most cichlids do they lock jaws.


----------



## KaraC1980 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh thank goodness ...! Thank you Jackson, I was very much dreading the mere possibility!


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

hehe, did you think they like each other and were kissing?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

clubsoda said:


> hehe, did you think they like each other and were kissing?


Most likely not unless I have alot of homosexual africans....


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Most likely not unless I have alot of homosexual africans....


You don't see Kanye swimming around your tank right? because he likes fish sticks


----------

